# MP3-Longfile automatisch splitten



## flukas (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es ein Tool, das lange Mp3-Files mit mehreren Liedern, fast ohne Pausen splittet. Am besten an der Melodie erkennen.  Nein, ich nehme nämlich von Premiere Radio auf und dort müsste ich dann die Aufnahme splitten. Leider wird dort fast ohne Pause gesendet, vielleicht auch mit Überblendung? Das ist manuell aber sehr umständlich.


Gibt es da ein Tool das ihr mir empfehlen könntet?


mfg 
Lukas


----------

